
Gates Center for Computer Science debuts at CMU - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/09264/999551-298.stm
======
cpr
Yeah, been walking around that thing for the past couple of years of
Cocoaheads meetings on the CMU campus.

Too bad it's an eyesore.

So much of modern architecture is an emperor-no-clothes situation, because no
one has the guts to stand up and say it's ugly.

Or take the Scala center at MIT--a kid's fun-house building. It's very clever
on one scale, but what will people in 50 years think? They'll think our
generation was nuts.

These wild-idea-du-jour kinds of buildings will not endure the test of time.

~~~
chengas123
past couple years? it's just opening now. has it been around that long? maybe
you mean wean hall, the old CS building, which won an architectural award back
in the day, but to me is an ugly bomb shelter

~~~
aichcon
It's been under construction for several years now.

------
steveklabnik
As a note, CMU wanted Gates to be here so badly that they literally kicked the
campus police out of their building so that they could tear it down and build
the Gates Center. The campus police now reside in a building that is almost
off of campus entirely, a few streets away.

<http://bit.ly/DQr0J>

~~~
smanek
The article says the site was _formerly home to the campus mulch pit_. Are
they lying?

~~~
vibhavs
Nope, they're right. There wasn't much there before. The Robotics Institute
had a shop/shed of some kind. And also the CMU PD. But not much else.

------
butterfi
"Architectural success occurs when artful design bolsters functionality"

Oh, we're talking about the Gates Building? I thought you meant the Jobs
building.

